# geogebra



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Subitement mon GeoGebra ne démarre plus : "impossible de lancer l'application scpécifiée"

Java est à jour a-priori.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée .

Albert


----------

